# [A] Die ewige Wacht - Suche Gilde



## Demontra (27. Juni 2013)

Hallihallo liebe Spieler der ewigen Wacht,

seit Herbst 2007 verweile ich (mit kleinen Ausflügen auf andere Server) auf diesem Server und kann sagen, nachdem ich vor einigen Wochen hier wieder zurückgekehrt bin, dass ich mich durchaus heimisch fühle =) <3
Allerdings existiert meine damalige Gilde nicht mehr, bzw. die Leute sind, wenn sie denn noch spielen in allen möglichen Gilden zerstreut.

So suche ich aktuell wieder ein Gildenheim zum Wohlfühlen.
Was heißt das genau?

Ich bin 31 Jahre alt und suche möglichst eine Gilde mit gleichaltrigen, das kann natürlich ein Spektrum von 20 - 50 umfassen, aber die Tendenz wünsche ich mir mehr Richtung höherem Alter, so dass ich mich nicht wie eine Gildenomi fühlen muss 

Thema *Raid*:
LFR Ja, Inis Ja, Szenarien Ja, normaler Raid Nein!
Liegt _primär _an meiner Arbeit
(alle paar Wochen ist die Nacht um halb 5 zu Ende und die Arbeit ruft, daher ist es mir wenn überhaupt halt nur am WE möglich ausgiebig raiden zu gehen, sofern ich am Tag drauf ausgeschlafen und gut gelaunt sein möchte  sofern ich nach manch einer Woche auch mal froh bin, nicht auch in WOW noch "arbeiten" zu müssen =) )
und _sekundär _an meinem Privatleben
(bzw an meinem Freund, mit dem ich zusammen wohne, der kein WOW spielt und daher seine Abende nicht unbedingt nach einem Raidkalender verbringen möchte, sondern spontan und ungebunden  )

Thema *Rest*:
nach Lust und Laune bin ich für alles zu haben:
- PVP
- gildeninterner Kram (seien es Erfolge, Inis, RP-Events)
- farmen
- twinken
- Dailys (aber eher inkonsequent  )
- Weltbosse umhauen oder zu Tode heilen
- Erfolge alleine bestreiten
- Haustierkämpfe
- was ich jetzt sonst noch so vergessen habe

An manchen Tagen bin ich sehr communitybedürftig, plaudere den Gildenchat zu oder evt, wenns die heimische Lage zulässt auch diverse Ohren im TS
An anderen Tagen jedoch, komm ich zwar on, aber will einfach nur alleine sein und bin sehr wortkarg - ganz Frau eben  (das darf dann nur keiner persönlich nehmen, am nächsten Tag ist die Laune meistens wieder gesellig - oft bin ich an so Tagen auch gar nicht erst on  )

Thema *TS *noch eben speziell:
wie erwähnt spielt mein Schatz kein WOW, trotzdem zockt er.
Unsere PCs stehen nebeneinander und meistens sitzt er auch neben  mir, weswegen ich es dann vorziehe TS zu meiden um ihn nicht zu stören bzw ich fühle mich dann selbst auch irgendwie "unter Beobachtung" auch wenns dazu keinen Grund gibt, aber evt kennt ja der ein oder andere dieses Gefühl!?
Zu jedem Formel 1 WE ist er allerdings bei einem Kumpel und frönen diesem schönen Volkssport und ich habe sturmfrei, das wären dann Zeitpunkte, zu denen ich dem TS beiwohnen könnte.
Im Großen und Ganzen möchte ich eigentlich damit nur sagen, dass ich kein großer TSler bin und daher auch eine Gilde suche, die gern und viel per Chat kommuniziert und nicht ausschließlich über TS (schon erlebt - furchtbar ätzend für nicht-TSler^^)

Ähm ja, bis hierhin ja schon leider ein ordentlicher Wall of Text, ich hab aber auch viel zu erklären :-/
Man möge es mir verzeihen =)

Ich hab einen ganzen Schwung Chars, die ich gern alle mitbringen würde, sofern ich mich denn auch super wohl fühle und einer gemeinsamen Zukunft nichts im Wege steht 

Joah, sollten noch Fragen offen sein, nur her damit =)

Weiß selber nicht genau, mit wie vielen "hier, wir sind DIE Gilde, die du suchst" ich rechnen soll, angesichts der Tatsache, dass die Wacht mit den Jahren ja leider sehr leer geworden ist, aber ich bin mal guter Dinge und lass mich überraschen 

Bis dahin liebe Grüße
Demo


----------



## Stig_Supplicium (27. Juni 2013)

Hallöle Demo,

wenn du magst melde Dich einfach mal bei "Die stolzen Diebe". Wir sind eine Gilde bei der man alles kann aber nix muss. Es werden fast sämtliche Aktivitäten unternommen die das Spiel zubieten hat (glaub PVP sind wir net so aktiv).
Das Alter der Gildies liegt zwischen 17 und 50+, wobei der Altersdurchschnitt wohl über 30 liegen dürfte.
Komm einfach mal online und flüster unsere Magierin "Orlientha" oder unser Bärchen "Keridwen" an. Kannst die zwei gerne zu mehr Einzelheiten befragen, denn sie gehören der Gildenleitung an.

Schönen Tag noch und vllt. bis bald in der Gilde "Die stolzen Diebe"

Grüßle
Micky aka Ultrix aka Stig


----------

